# Just Arrived!



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

With many thanks to Dapper, ten minutes ago I received a Kronos RN from the postman.

Here's a shot of it alone, and one next to my Seiko 007. I ought to get a macro lense for my camera...


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice Choice.Wear it in good health


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

a lot of watch for Â£30


----------



## Speedmaster (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking forward to my orange one mmm pics soon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> Looking forward to my orange one mmm pics soon


be here on tuesday mate............!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to my orange one mmm pics soon
> ...


HE AR


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i'll see what it looks like when it arrives then might get one my self.....i like the look of the yellow with orange hands tho.................


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> i'll see what it looks like when it arrives then might get one my self.....i like the look of the yellow with orange hands tho.................


**** missed that one ,kept it quiet


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i'll see what it looks like when it arrives then might get one my self.....i like the look of the yellow with orange hands tho.................
> ...


want one of those as well mate??????


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Hell yes


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you serious???????????? i'll wait for the other to arrive first then order that one!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> you serious???????????? i'll wait for the other to arrive first then order that one!


Watches are serious-----especailly when you purchase the rlt


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

getting obsessed with the 36, even got it as my screen saver! just aint got the money!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> a lot of watch for Â£30


Lovely design. I am really interested in that one, but I just do not want to buy a quartz-controlled watch anymore. Similar ones are on offer with automatic movement, but it does not state, which one. And then there are the Ruhla ones with the ETA movement, but they are in another price league already and for that kind of money I almost could get another RLT-watch.....decisions, decisions









regards

Jan


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller said:
> ...


well mate...your watch has arrived.....very nice it is too!....should i post a pic of tony's new watch or not????


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


here u go tony.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller said:
> ...


arr it is good ya


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

colinryan said:


> With many thanks to Dapper, ten minutes ago I received a Kronos RN from the postman.
> 
> Here's a shot of it alone, and one next to my Seiko 007. I ought to get a macro lense for my camera...


Yes, I think I'd like to buy that Seiko from you please. It's jsut what I'm after and you'd make me very happy.

Why on earth would you want two watches now anyway?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Dr. Nookie said:


> colinryan said:
> 
> 
> > With many thanks to Dapper, ten minutes ago I received a Kronos RN from the postman.
> ...


two is NEVER enough......just gettin into double fiqure now, and my thirst is still not quenched


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok then, well then can you just confirm the model for me - it's a 6309 is it?

Spose I'll have to go and find my own.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine arrived on saturday. For this kind of money, quality is better than expected. The only thing that puts me off, is that the bars are fixed! Any chance to put spring bars on, since I have a really nice leather strap I want to put on? Not sure if brute force will help; maybe I should just leave it on the delivered strap? Anybody modded his version already?

regards

Jan


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

JHM said:


> Mine arrived on saturday. For this kind of money, quality is better than expected. The only thing that puts me off, is that the bars are fixed! Any chance to put spring bars on, since I have a really nice leather strap I want to put on? Not sure if brute force will help; maybe I should just leave it on the delivered strap? Anybody modded his version already?
> 
> regards
> 
> Jan


Thinking about it mate-Tony


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, please keep us updated then


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Pic of mine


----------

